# Paul Buhre Wristwatches



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Would they be considered in the same class as Omega? Rolex? Patek? I mean in terms of build quality and finish. Thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

no


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> no


Hsve to agree with Shaun not in the same league


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Only what google shows but no personal experience.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Paul (Pavel) Buhre is generally regarded as the first Russian watchmaker. He is long dead and the name belongs to somebody else.

Movado and Universal Geneve used to be as good as Omega and Longines (I don't know about Rolexes; Those I've stripped weren't as good as contemporary Zeniths) Now they are brands. The same is true of Paul Buhre. (Or Breitling, who never made their own engines IIRC.)

Just brands. Those big strawberries you see in the shops. Lots of size and colour but very little taste. Don't.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a particular interest in their rotodator and others including one with a power reserve, a Felsa movement I believe. These date from the 50s and 60s. Any comments on these vintages?


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Felsa made some good and interesting movements, for example the 690 series the "Bidynator", generally reckoned to be the first bidirectionally winding automatic. It could be had in many flavours and because Breitling used it, it has been seen redialled nicely as a Breitling (Whether it was or not!) The hairspring design of some used rollers instead of curb pins to reduce errors due to isochronism. The Regulators can be pretty exotic, up to and including lunar complications but whether they are held in the same esteem by watchmakers, (who I expect know better than we do,) as Rolex, Omega and Patek is doubtful.


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I knew the board would come thru. I have a chance to buy a Buhre with power reserve for $275. It appears to be in good condition, is an automatic, and somewhat rare. Any comments or warnings? Thanks again.


----------



## vpl1116 (Nov 6, 2013)

i have a paul burhe rotograph,,it is gold colored, has numbers only at 12 and 6 and a small hand dial below the 12...it looks to be fairly old,,1930s,40s or 50s but i don't know,,,it keeps good time,,i would like info to it's value...i may be interesting in parting with it


----------

